# What is the most affordable but good puppy food?



## Silentgirl490 (Jun 5, 2012)

My puppy is almost 9 weeks old. I just spend over $1000 on vet bills for his first shots and for the parvo he got from the home of the person i adopted him from. So thats why it really needs to be something affordable.

He was started on purina puppy chow by the people i adopted him from and now has no interest in that at all. I planned on changing it eventually anyways, currently he is on a bland diet with bland food given to me by the vet (just until he is completely rid of the parvo). I just am wondering what is the best food for a puppy that is also affordable? I was given a large free sample of science diet puppy food, and he seems to like that a little. Is that a good brand? I heard that science diet used to be good but isn't anymore?

anyways, i just need some puppy food advice.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

If you want to stick with kibble, check out some of the foods on this list http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/dry/5-star/
I fed Taste of the Wild which is pretty cheap, and currently my foster dog is on Earthborn which was only about $45 for 30 lbs and is a great food from the looks of it.

I find raw feeding to be very cheap. "Prey model raw" that is, if you do commercial premade raw it's very expensive. I feed two dogs (40 lbs each) and 2 cats for about $60/month, or less when I get free meat.

Edit: I wouldn't touch Science Diet. My cats were on it when I got them, before I knew about pet food. They were always sick. Throwing up, diarrhea, gunky eyes, dry skin, oily fur. I put them on Taste of the Wild and ALL of those issues went away completely or were drastically improved. Now on raw they're even better.


----------



## Pekinchick (Jun 11, 2012)

Taste of the wild is 5 stars and is pretty cheap. The ones you mentioned aren't good and basically anything you find in supermarkets aren't any good either.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

No, I wouldn't recommend Science Diet. It's way overpriced for the ingredients. If you can afford that than you can afford a pretty nice food from a different company. 

The really affordable foods I can think of off the top of my head are 4Health, Diamond Naturals, Whole Earth Farms and Kirkland. Those are all grain inclusive. If your dog needs or you just want to stay grain-free I would recommend Taste of the Wild or Earthborn. If you check out feed stores (like Tractor Supply) you can usually get better prices than at chain pet stores. It is also an option to purchase food online. Often you can find really good prices on foods that are hard to find locally. I just recently got a bag on Amazon with Free Super Saver Shipping.  Keep in mind that the higher quality foods tend to be higher in calories, so they may not be as expensive on an as-fed basis than they originally seem because you will be feeding less volume.

If you just want to browse foods to figure out how the ones you have available in your area compare, I would check out this review site.


----------

